# A Pair of Paretroplus menarambo



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

Here are a few pictures of my Pinstripe Damba adult pair. The male is ~11" and the female ~10" and they are three years old. They have been keeping very close to one another over the last few days, and are courting and showing breeding coloration.


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

I also took some video of the pair last night. Herethey are, displaying to one another.


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

Great looking fish, hopefully you can get them spawning.


----------

